# 22-250 lost my mind shooting at a 1000 yds



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

Man I wish I were young again...Do I ever miss going out hunting and hiking 8 miles to get a Buck or antelope

Instead , like a lot of dementia raddled old geezers I now try the improbable

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_ap5CG1 ... e=youtu.be

Enjoy

and remember " YOU TOO " will eventually reach this age :withstupid:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

1K with a 22 cal bullet is a hell of a challenge. Which is why I chuckle when someone asks on a gun form about what scope to get for shooting their AR 1,000 yards using mil spec ammo. Nice video


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

When it comes to scopes I always believed in going to the store that had a large area of views around it. That way I could see what distances I would be able to cover. 2nd , what would the function of the scope be ? Hunting , target , target at what range ?
Target...competition or non competition. Last but not least , how much am I willing to spend today ?

I have a variety of scopes...Tasco , Leupold, Swarovski and my favorite Hawke Optics Sidewinder 8.5~25x42mm Scope with 20X Mil dot reticle.
I have that scope set at 200 yds.... 3 dots up and the Bottom bar is the 1000,yd mark....using the old fasahioned Kentucky Windage Hold Over effect with a scope

Heres that " Competiton " rifle and scope in action....we shoot at up to 25 mph winds






It seems that most of todays young adults , including my son , have lost the ability to think out the problem and then find the solution...they like the rest woud rather YOUTELL THEM

ME ? I don't tell them anything.
They don't even know how to look up answers in the ARCHIVES


----------

